# FastTrax Choo Choo Train Skool: Hi-Railers (Real & Model) Speeders and Handcars



## FastTrax (Jan 25, 2022)

Real Hi-Railers:











www.hyrailtrucks.com

www.rtandsdirectory.com/category/track-machinery-tools/hi-rail-equipment

https://blog.consumerguide.com/hi-r...helowdown-on-todays-hi-rail-technology--60164

https://journal.classiccars.com/2021/01/20/secret-revealed-id-like-to-drive-a-hi-rail/

www.ewillys.com/tag/hy-rail/

www.instructables.com/How-to-Set-a-Railroad-Hi-rail-Vehicle-on-the-Track/

www.trainorders.com/discussion/read.php?2,4080411

www.pinterest.com/rbsealy/hirail-trucks/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Road-rail_vehicle


----------



## drifter (Jan 25, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Real Hi-Railers:
> 
> View attachment 205334
> 
> ...


i used to see few vehicles on the tracks around my home town. Mostly what I saw on the tracts
in the way of small vehicles were these little flat cars with a push - pull handle to move it
forward. I have rode-on one o those (borrow. it).


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 25, 2022)

Model Hi-Railers:











www.trains.com/mrr/news-reviews/reviews/staff-reviews/bachmann-ho-scale-hi-rail-truck/

www.walthers.com/products/layout/vehicles/railroad

www.broadway-limited.com/1915csxhi-railpick-uptruckdcdccho-1.aspx

www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/retired-80s-hi-rail-trucks-kit-1849558418

www.hobbylinc.com/bachmann-mow-hi-rail-equip-truck-w:crane-conrail-ho-scale-model-train-freight-car-16903


----------



## drifter (Jan 25, 2022)

I never had any models or even seen any.


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

That is really cool.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 25, 2022)

NARCOA: North American Railcar Operators Association











www.narcoa.org

www.twitter.com/NARCOA_official

www.instagram.com/explore/tags/narcoa/?hl=en

www.railspeeders.com

www.railcar007.com

www.fairmont.org/mchs/rwmotors.htm

www.cottonvalley.org/index.php

www.facebook.com/groups/motorcars/

www.kokomotribune.com/news/nonprofit-makes-use-of-phased-out-motorcars-for-yearly-railway-excursions/article_92d4002a-8290-11e6-b4c1-4313dc20f144.html

www.csmonitor.com/2006/1110/p12s02-lign.html

www.railserve.com/Motorcars_Speeders/

www.trainfanatics.com/rail-carting-has-world-wide-appeal/

www.starjournalnow.com/2016/12/04/what-are-rail-speeders/

www.alamy.com/stock-photo/north-american-railcar-operators.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Railroad_speeder

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_American_Railcar_Operators_Association

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fairmont_Railway_Motors


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 25, 2022)

drifter said:


> i used to see few vehicles on the tracks around my home town. Mostly what I saw on the tracts
> in the way of small vehicles were these little flat cars with a push - pull handle to move it
> forward. I have rode-on one o those (borrow. it).



Hold onto your hat drifter the Handcar Seminar is next. Take notes because I am going to ask questions after class.


----------



## jerry old (Jan 25, 2022)

them ain't trains, them's little bitty vehicles what can't carry nothing 'cept folks.

Meanderer will have your hide.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 25, 2022)

Railroad Handcars

Then:







And now:





www.handcar.com

www.handcar.net

www.railroadhandcar.com

www.instagram.com/handcar_tours/?hl=en

www.jstore.org/stable/43524851

www.shutterstock.com/search/railway+handcar

www.alamy.com/stock-photo/railroad-handcar.html

www.ephemerasociety.org/railroad-hand-cars/

www.quora.com/Is-it-legal-to-use-a-handcar-on-abandoned-railroad-tracks

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Handcar


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 25, 2022)

jerry old said:


> them ain't trains, them's little bitty vehicles what can't carry nothing 'cept folks.
> 
> Meanderer will have your hide.



Hey jo I always thought the MOW HiRailers looked like little bitty big boys toyz "Compared to the massive PC E33's working the Freemont Secondary" Until I got to hitch a ride on one crossing the PC Poughkeepsie Bridge before the 1974 fire that killed the Maybrook Secondary. Halfway across I almost died realizing how high up we were and how flimsy the span looked. Rumor has it that somebody that was possibly some unnamed mysterious employee of who knows who kind of possibly and mistakenly set fire to the span for reasons unknown and in no way related to the employees paymasters who hoped to cut lose the Maybrook Secondary to cut their loses to avoid bankruptcy. Another strange discovery arouse when the fire department attempted to use the PC bridges fire suppression system it failed to work, hmm.


----------



## drifter (Jan 25, 2022)

How come your interest in these little fellows? @FastTrax


----------



## jerry old (Jan 26, 2022)

drifter said:


> How come your interest in these little fellows? @FastTrax


fasttrax is an elf and my bud


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Lara (Jan 29, 2022)

This is all new to me. Who woulda' ever thunk it. So those who own a Speeder can use them on various other rails for the fun of scenic touring or just the same rail over and over? I think the noise would get to me after awhile.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 29, 2022)

Lara said:


> This is all new to me. Who woulda' ever thunk it. So those who own a Speeder can use them on various other rails for the fun of scenic touring or just the same rail over and over? I think the noise would get to me after awhile.



I don't know much about them. In my 50 years of hogging I don't even think I ever ran across one.  I have seen a number of hand-cars mostly in upper New York State. Bowmore may be of help as one of co-workers is a member of NARCOA. From the videos it appears that they mostly travel in rural areas. I guess the put put of their motors wouldn't be any louder then a riding mower.


----------



## FastTrax (Jan 29, 2022)

jerry old said:


> fasttrax is an elf and my bud



 jerry old is my union rep.

www.ble-t.org


----------

